# H105 Liquid cooler making ticking noise.



## dirtbikeryzz (Nov 12, 2014)

Had it put in by a PC place because I wasn't sure what I was doing, it was quiet for about a week, then started ticking loud. The only way to stop the ticking is if I lean by pc to one side, and stick a gatorade bottle under it so it stays leaning, then its quiet as can be. I've already tried flicking the pump, and hoses.


----------



## jamesd1981 (Nov 12, 2014)

Usually a noise that goes away simply by tipping or moving the machine, I would say is a faulty fan you could check the fans and make sure they are all tightened properly.


----------



## tylerjrb (Nov 13, 2014)

Like James has said, it could be a fan in the case. What I'd do is firstly is switch the PC on and check for any cables that could be touching the fan blades. If you can't find it then remove each fan cable from the motherboard one by one until the noise stops. Then make sure cables are not touching and that the fan is secure. If it still persists it could be the bearing and the fan may need replacing.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Nov 13, 2014)

After a full day all tilted the noise came back again, and no leaning in any direction stops it.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Nov 14, 2014)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> After a full day all tilted the noise came back again, and no leaning in any direction stops it.



And now hours later i lean it on the side, and the noise stops again... No way it can be a fan. I see a lot of people saying air in the lines can cause that but they say it go's away, and this isn't going away.

Sounds just like this guys.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyIHBmwsgb0


----------



## ScottALot (Nov 14, 2014)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> I see a lot of people saying air in the lines can cause that but they say it go's away, and this isn't going away.



Where did you find that statement? That statement usually applies when there's a reservoir that's open to the air (i.e. custom loop), but in a sealed loop like the H105, there aren't opportunities for air to get out.


----------



## tylerjrb (Nov 14, 2014)

Have you tried the ideas in my other post? I'd also try using a thin long screwdriver. Gently place the tip onto the pump head and the end of the handle onto your ear(tape some tissue over the tip to prevent scratching the pump). Listen to the noise if its the same noise but much more exaggerated then there's a problem with the pump. If it's smooth and constant the problem is elsewhere.

It won't be an air leak as the noise wouldn't be constant and would stop start . It's possible "if" it has some kind of impeller inside that it is loose and rattling but tilting it seats it into position again.

It might be a HDD even so check everything in the case. If possible with the same screwdriver method.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Nov 14, 2014)

tylerjrb said:


> Have you tried the ideas in my other post? I'd also try using a thin long screwdriver. Gently place the tip onto the pump head and the end of the handle onto your ear(tape some tissue over the tip to prevent scratching the pump). Listen to the noise if its the same noise but much more exaggerated then there's a problem with the pump. If it's smooth and constant the problem is elsewhere.
> 
> It won't be an air leak as the noise wouldn't be constant and would stop start . It's possible "if" it has some kind of impeller inside that it is loose and rattling but tilting it seats it into position again.
> 
> It might be a HDD even so check everything in the case. If possible with the same screwdriver method.



I did the screwdriver thing, and heard nothing, I then removed my top case fans to make sure it wasn't them, and it is for sure the fans on the H105, sounds like just the left side to me. Don't have my receipt, or box or anything to send it back, just gonna let my pc lean againts my tv stand until the end of time. Anything bad gonna happen from it leaning?


----------



## tylerjrb (Nov 15, 2014)

have you unplugged the top h105 fans to see if the noise stops? is there any cables etc touching the fans while they are in use?

just check that the fans are screwed down correctly as they could be rattling and make sure there are no cables touching the blades.

if anything you can get a set of sp 120 or 140 coloured or LED fans for the h105 if for certain the problems are the fans. They are a little quieter and better performing than the stock ones and come in quiet edition or high performance. They are around £20 to replace.

if you have already had them out, try them with a different orientation i.e have them under the rad taking air out or ontop taking the air in. Also try spinning them with your fingers to see if you get the same kind of noise.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Nov 18, 2014)

I ended up just taking the H105 fans completely out, and putting a case fan back into the top where there H105 fans where, noise is gone, its way quieter, and the Idle temp so far is 1-2c higher then the H105 fans, about 35C idle while overclocked.


----------



## Shane (Nov 18, 2014)

Are you sure its not the pump on its way out?..i had the same issue with my H100 (the older version)..the ticking would one day be there,then the next it wouldn't..i returned it anyway for a full refund.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Nov 18, 2014)

Shane said:


> Are you sure its not the pump on its way out?..i had the same issue with my H100 (the older version)..the ticking would one day be there,then the next it wouldn't..i returned it anyway for a full refund.



Second I removed the fans the ticking stopped completely, and now its extremely quiet.


----------



## The VCR King (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds like a bad fan bearing then.


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 21, 2014)

The VCR King said:


> Sounds like a bad fan bearing then.



The fans almost never have bearings.


----------

